# I feel like a paxhole



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

I've learned a lot from this website, how things are for you guys, the crap you have to deal with, more confirmation of the fact big companies suck, etc.
I'd like to believe that my lurking on UP is the reason I still have a perfect 5 star pax rating, and why almost every Uber driver I've ever had the pleasure of riding with has given me their contact info after the ride. I still feel there was this one time when I was bitten by the paxhole bug. How bad is this?
In November, I travelled to Toronto for a screening of 'Boy Erased', because it was only playing in select theatres and I didn't think it'd come to my area.
When the movie is over, the manager assists me to seating near the entrance and then goes about his business. The movie theatre is just one business on the second floor of a large building, something I didn't know before I went there.
It's 1:00 AM, so none of the Uber Assist drivers are on the rode. The app is not counting on this situation, so it gives a confusing and really bad error message. I have to call Uber X, call the driver and explain that I need her to come in there and escort me to her car.
I told her I was sorry, I couldn't get the service I'm supposed to request and if she could please come in and get me it'd be much appreciated.
I'm not used to huge cities like that, and had no idea how challenging it would be.
I had no idea that it would take her five minutes to find the entrance I was at (because I had no means of articulating it), five minutes to walk from the car to where I was, and five minutes to walk with me back to her vehicle. I was simply blown away at the fact she didn't leave. As I understand it she had no way of knowing it was going to be a $90 fare back to Hamilton.
Given what I've learned from this website I felt guilty at this point. I could have called the theatre, found out what pickup logistics would be like and decided to wait a couple months for Boy Erased to be available on iTunes.
I must have apologized to her and thanked her for going so far above and beyond at least 10 times. I would have applied a 15% tip under normal circumstances, but decided 25% was appropriate for my previous paxholyness.
She tries to make me feel better by telling a white lie and stating what she did was 'my duty', which of course this website has taught me that's not necessarily so. At that point I kinda... melted down into a sobbing mess in a stranger's car.
We had a nice conversation though, during the first half of the ride. In-between my apologies and thanking her, I learned that she was doing rideshare to supplement her student loans, and was a few weeks shy of graduation. The second half was mostly buildup to me breaking down and crying, and her trying to make me not feel guilty.
I must have made up for my paxholyness as she too offered me her contact info after the ride.
When I started posting here, I disclosed that I was blind, but I didn't tell the rest of it. I'm missing almost 3 of my senses; all of my vision, all of my smell and most of my taste. That means I get a small fraction of the stimulation that a normal person gets from the world that exists around them. Small life experiences like that are rare, but they're the difference between wanting to die and looking forward to tomorrow. I'm so grateful it didn't end in being left stranded and having to call twenty Ubers before getting one who was willing to tolerate the admittedly challenging situation.
What do you guys think?

Something else I wanted to add.
If you haven't seen Boy Erased and plan on it, don't read this post because it'll contain spoilers. If you have, could you please answer this:
After Jared's mom informs him that Cameron dies, the audio switches to nothing but soundtrack for a little better than a minute. Please, if you can recollect, what does this seen consist of? Is it a montage sequence of some type?
Thanks,


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

For me, part of the appeal of driving for UBER is that I never know what my shift will be like. I usually go above & beyond the call of duty. Mostly cuz its who I am. Sometimes I get the short end of the stick. More often than not, it works out for the best. Again, for me, this would've been "just another day at the the office". Glad you found the right driver at the right time.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Vision impaired, you get a pass. I actually took a pax tonight in the same situation. I am an Uberx driver and had no problem getting out of the car and offering assistance. My pax had the cane and did everything by feel. We had a nice conversation and she was a sports fanatic. So I received a run down on the scores and her thoughts on different teams and players. No tip, but that didn't bother me. You sound very generous and that goes a long way with drivers. That fare you paid is a monster for most of us. So what you felt was a pain, would be a dream in most markets. It's all perspective, but $125, even in CDN is more than many drivers will make in a day of driving.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

25% tip on a $90 fare?... I would give you 5 stars!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey Caturria - I'm a mom to a DeafBlind son and his twin, Wheelchair boy.

You've been on this forum and have read enough to know, and you even stated in your post but in different words, that the driver could have canceled on you but she didn't.

You got a driver whom went above and beyond what many would do and hopefully her actions remind you that we aren't all as miserable and jaded as we act here on the forum.

You tipped her and thanked her. She did the right thing as did you.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Had a totally 100% blind pax in my car this week.

He phoned me to coordinate where I could pick him up at the grocery store. I helped him along, and put his stuff in my car, as well as brought his goods into into his house, once he was safely inside. That's just basic human kindness. Your driver was no different than I was, nor any other person here would have been I'd imagine.

You need to revisit and understand the definition of paxhole I think.........


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I truly believe most drivers are decent human beings, that’s why we get so annoyed at disrespectful pax. We only live once, what we do and how we treat others in this life is the true measure of a person.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I think what you did was fine.

And I'd like to think I would have done exactly what your driver did.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ive had 2 blind guys. 

The first was a freaking super star. 
Walked to my car after I confirmed I was his Uber. 
Let his dog in one side and made his way to the other side. 
The way he used his hands to move around was pretty amazing to see. 

The other guy was assisted into my car and when I got to his apartment complex he told me which was his building and asked me to point him in the right direction. 
Once I did that, I watched him go up his stairs. 
Also pretty amazing to watch. 

I have a lot of respect for blind people. 
But I still wouldn't have done what that driver did. 

I still expect all riders to be ready to go. 
Sure if I knew that situation beforehand I might go above and beyond. 
But I don't. 
So for that reason, blind or not, all riders need to be ready to go. 

I think you get that and you're lucky that this driver did that for you. 
Although that same driver is probably thinking "never again".


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cable, a little cynical don’t you think.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Although that same driver is probably thinking "never again".


Seeing as how she gave me her contact info and has negotiated an off app airport pickup tomorrow night, I honestly doubt that. She considers me a friend despite the lousy way I started things off.
At least I was able to advise her well in advance that the airport pickup will involve her helping me get my luggage, which she's okay with.
If I had known how hard that pickup was going to be and could have advised her before she accepted, I wouldn't feel half as bad about it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Cable, a little cynical don't you think.


You can call it cynical. I call it real.

Like I said, it's not that I won't help someone in need if I know they're in need. 
But I'm most likely to do something like that off the clock. 
When I'm driving Uber I'm not looking to do anything that wastes time.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> And for the record, when i shuffle it's seldom personal


Curious about something Juggalo. Would you take an Uber as a pax while traveling, and false complain to get your ride for free? Why or why not?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Curious about something Juggalo. Would you take an Uber as a pax while traveling, and false complain to get your ride for free? Why or why not?


I can't answer the baited question presented....I would never take an uber


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I can't answer the baited question presented....I would never take an uber


That's a perfectly valid answer imho.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Still seeking answer to question in post no. 6, if anyone is able. I realize it probably got drowned quickly by the goofiness that transpired afterwards.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Still seeking answer to question in post no. 6, if anyone is able. I realize it probably got drowned quickly by the goofiness that transpired afterwards.


You came to the wrong place for that.

Uber drivers can't afford nor do they have the time to watch movies.

You're more fortunate than you think.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would shuffle my own mother if she didn't cook for me.


Your mom called.....
She wants me to help move you & your stuff out of her basement.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You came to the wrong place for that.
> 
> Uber drivers can't afford nor do they have the time to watch movies.
> 
> You're more fortunate than you think.


Still holding out hope that somebody has been to see it, or has managed to pirate it, or was taken to the movies by their date or whatnot.


Cableguynoe said:


> You came to the wrong place for that.
> 
> Uber drivers can't afford nor do they have the time to watch movies.
> 
> You're more fortunate than you think.


Still holding out hope that somebody has been to see it, or has managed to pirate it, or was taken to the movies by their date or whatnot. I've seen talk of movies and TV here in the past. If not I'll ask again in a couple of weeks when no doubt it'll be available on Netflix.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> And for the record, when i shuffle it's seldom personal


But it's still a slimeball move.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> But it's still a slimeball move.


I respect you. You would make a good paratransit driver; one of the few decent ones there are.
I don't do things to others that I wouldn't want done to me.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> But it's still a slimeball move.


Yes, making money is a slimeball move


----------



## Hamilton OC (Aug 1, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Yes, making money is a slimeball move


Money was made here. Generous tip plus an airport trip chaser.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Yes, making money is a slimeball move


Making money is not a slime ball move. Stealing from people infinitely less fortunate than yourself is. If you want to make better money, then do it. Get some resumes out there.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Making money is not a slime ball move. Stealing from people infinitely less fortunate than yourself is. If you want to make better money, then do it. Get some resumes out there.


My full time pays well enough.... 
Canceling on some paxhole the obviously doesn't care about my time, regardless of their disability is always the best move....


----------



## Hamilton OC (Aug 1, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> My full time pays well enough....
> Canceling on some paxhole the obviously doesn't care about my time, regardless of their disability is always the best move....


Back away from the ledge bruh


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Hamilton OC said:


> Back away from the ledge bruh


What are you talking about


----------



## Hamilton OC (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm talking about being guilty in the court of social opinion just to take a questionable stance against the disabled. 

Why die on this hill?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

A bit on the "paxholeish" side, I must say. You should have had thought out the situation better. Acceptance is the 1st step.

It is events like this where people with paxhole tendencies turn into full blown paxholes. You have been given the gateway paxhole drug. Start your rehab now. 

Paxs witness how much they can take advantage of the good nature of an ant. You can see it on this thread how nice we are. 

Next time...well Uber X is a cheaper option and the last driver was so nice...next time.... do I really need to tip this much??... The last driver did this blah blah blah....

You may be exceptional and it sounds like you are. But that doesn't change the fact that it is human nature to see how much we can get away with... and it is getting worse.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> A bit on the "paxholeish" side, I must say. You should have had thought out the situation better. Acceptance is the 1st step.
> 
> It is events like this where people with paxhole tendencies turn into full blown paxholes. You have been given the gateway paxhole drug. Start your rehab now.
> 
> ...


What are my next steps on the rode to recovery?
I think my acting exceptional in the end stems from the hundreds of bad experiences I've had with the drivers who are paid specially to serve those like me, and from reading this website.
I hope I don't go down a habit hole.
That movie would have been available from the comfort of this room on January 29 anyway


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Caturria said:


> What are my next steps on the rode to recovery?
> I think my acting exceptional in the end stems from the hundreds of bad experiences I've had with the drivers who are paid specially to serve those like me, and from reading this website.
> I hope I don't go down a habit hole.
> That movie would have been available from the comfort of this room on January 29 anyway


I would just say have a backup plan other than UberX or commit to the same grovelling act you put on at the theater. The problem is that is tough to do over and over again.

It is the paxs that get a sniff of the good stuff that turn into paxholes that are the problem. Can you resist?

Like I said from what it sounds like you personally are a great person, the 1%. The other 99% wouldn't even consider going to a drivers message board to see what we put up with.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I would just say have a backup plan other than UberX or commit to the same grovelling act you put on at the theater. The problem is that is tough to do over and over again.
> 
> It is the paxs that get a sniff of the good stuff that turn into paxholes that are the problem. Can you resist?
> 
> Like I said from what it sounds like you personally are a great person, the 1%. The other 99% wouldn't even consider going to a drivers message board to see what we put up with.


I think that if I were to get myself into this kind of a situation over again, and somebody baled me out the way that driver did, I think I would behave exactly the same way. I promise that came from the heart. I'm so used to disappointment from my fellow humans that even neutral actions, much less altruistic ones, are enough to break me down into a humbled sobbing mess.
Going to another city just to attend a movie theatre was something I never imagined I'd do. The nature of the particular movie and the fact I have a good friend in a similar situation to what it depicts compelled me to do an extraordinary thing I would otherwise never have considered. I'd like to believe this was a once in a lifetime situation that couldn't possibly repeat itself.
As for coming to this board, quite honestly I found it by accident. I was googling around in search of people as frustrated as I am with the status quo of the paratransit industry. I don't remember what I googled, but something along the lines of 'paratransit driver hides and leaves me a no show', and this came up. It inspires me to try my hand at creating an online community for fellow paratransit users who's lives are being adversely affected by the dark side of the paratransit lifestyle.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> 25% tip on a $90 fare?... I would give you 5 stars!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



MHR said:


> You tipped her and thanked her. She did the right thing as did you.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^and THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Caturria said:


> If you want to make better money, then do it. Get some resumes out there.


Our Own Mista T has an appropriate reply for that.

You are a rarity among most passengers, never mind those with a disability (or in your case, multiple). I _*do*_ get it that many people with disabilities are on tight budgets, so they can not afford to tip much, if at all. What makes it worse is that those with disabilities and on already tight budgets do face additional costs in order to cope with the disability.

Further, you do not have that "The world owes me......." attitude. There are more than a few who have that attitude. This tends to sour us even further when it comes to dealing with people with disabilities.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Further, you do not have that "The world owes me......." attitude. There are more than a few who have that attitude. This tends to sour us even further when it comes to dealing with people with disabilities.


I know I had that attitude as a teenager. I think it's a phase we all go through. Hopefully most grow out of it as it really does make life harder for obvious reasons.
I think as I grew up I went from 'the world owes me everything', to 'I think I found my place in the world', to 'the world has nothing to offer me', which is mild but defeatist, and where I stand at this stage of my life. Take three sensory receptors away and a person kinda sees the world as a massive sandbox with nothing in it.
Money can't buy endorphins, only sensory stimulation from the world around you can. So I can't say the world owes me anything, because it doesn't feature the things I seek anyway.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Either way you slice it, I dont think you even have it in you to be a paxhole sir. But in THIS situation, you called, tipped, AND apologized. The moment you called and explained yourself, you would have been okay in my book. It would have been at that moment I would have done the same as that driver.
People around here have called me crude. But I become surprisingly lenient when someone takes the time to explain their behavior or lateness or why they might need a little assist.
I guess you and I have about the same view of this world.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> But I become surprisingly lenient when someone takes the time to explain their behavior or lateness or why they might need a little assist.


One of the things that I learned early in life was that any time that you are going to put someone into a position with which he is unfamiliar or uncomfortable or that he might find unpleasant, if you let him know in advance, it saves a large amount of trouble.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Either way you slice it, I dont think you even have it in you to be a paxhole sir. But in THIS situation, you called, tipped, AND apologized. The moment you called and explained yourself, you would have been okay in my book. It would have been at that moment I would have done the same as that driver.
> People around here have called me crude. But I become surprisingly lenient when someone takes the time to explain their behavior or lateness or why they might need a little assist.
> I guess you and I have about the same view of this world.


Trust me, I have it in me. I just selectively suppress it.
Many of my local paratransit drivers are comparable to Juggalo9er. Those people get a taste of my bad side, and it's surprisingly nasty as compared to how I normally conduct myself.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Trust me, I have it in me. I just selectively suppress it.
> Many of my local paratransit drivers are comparable to Juggalo9er. Those people get a taste of my bad side, and it's surprisingly nasty as compared to how I normally conduct myself.


If I had feelings dling ride share, this would have hurt them

I cri eberytyme


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Just pointing out, that EVERYONE, no matter how pleasant, has the ability inside to be a terrible person when pushed. Lol


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

You had me at 25% tip. I luv u.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Caturria said:


> I respect you. You would make a good paratransit driver


I agree OP! Being blind would give you the empathy required as you drive around picking up the differently abled.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I agree OP! Being blind would give you the empathy required as you drive around picking up the differently abled.


I had cancer, that doesn't mean I feel sorry for others with cancer...it happens

I have ruptured vertebrae(service connected)... no sympathy for others

I have pins holding my elbow together(service connected) no sympathy

Eczema on my feet (service connected) no sympathy

The poor poor pitiful Me party will be held at 3pm where everyone can go Hell, Michigan


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Juggs, you missed my hilarious joke entirely. 

I have sympathy for your missing funny bone!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Juggs, you missed my hilarious joke entirely.
> 
> I have sympathy for your missing funny bone!


That was not for you


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, Me thinks you foul a field on what a 'paxhole' is.

A paxhole is that passenger that has zero clue they are being a jerk, and/or know and take pleasure in such.

Could some driver/s say your requests are difficult, because they are not Paratransit? Sure....but there is never any harm in asking, and those drivers are free to Cancel.

P.S. Traveling to see _Boy Erased_ in a theater, rather than off iTunes, was a bold and wise move. Theater experience always far superior, especially if they have a good sound system. And, I will be watching it in next couple of weeks, will answer your question about the 'score only' scene, if someone else has not, already.

Cheers


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*TWEEEEEEE-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-TTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

(adjusts Ray-Bans™, tin star and campaign hat)


Now y'all listen up right-cheer and pay me some attention, y'hear? We have rules, Uh say, RULES on this hyar forum right-cheer and one them thar' rules is we don't 'llow no threats if'n' they're veiled or none o' them thar' other kind, neither. Now if'n' Uh gotta' come back here and blow muh whistle again, _*SOMEBODY's gonna' be in a HEAP o' trouble*_. So now y'all play nice and pay them thar' rules some attention right-cheer 'cuz Uh don't lahk it when thar's trouble. Uh hankee y'all in advance fer y'all's co-opp-ee-yay-shinn.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *TWEEEEEEE-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-TTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> (adjusts Ray-Bans™, tin star and campaign hat)
> 
> ...


What in the holy paxhole did you just say



Another Uber Driver said:


> *TWEEEEEEE-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-E-TTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> (adjusts Ray-Bans™, tin star and campaign hat)
> 
> ...


Fixed I think


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> What in the holy paxhole did you just say
> Fixed I think


I deliberately butchered the language. You have it, though. Pay attention to the Rules and follow them, especially those regarding confrontational posting and threats. Remember, "He started it....................." never has been accepted as an excuse on these Boards. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I deliberately butchered the language. You have it, though. Pay attention to the Rules and follow them, especially those regarding confrontational posting and threats. Remember, "He started it....................." never has been accepted as an excuse on these Boards. Thank you and have a nice day.


Who made a threat?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Who made a threat?


We do not discuss moderation actions (or lack thereof) in open forum. If you have a question about a moderation action, you may contact a Moderator or the Administrators.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Asking someone to do a nice thing for you is not a paxhole move in my opinion. What is a paxhole move is feeling entitled. You do not seem to exhibit a sense of entitlement.

A paxhole would call the driver and demand extraordinary effort for nothing. Instead you made a polite request and were generous towards the driver.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Caturria said:


> Seeing as how she gave me her contact info and has negotiated an off app airport pickup tomorrow night, I honestly doubt that. She considers me a friend despite the lousy way I started things off.
> At least I was able to advise her well in advance that the airport pickup will involve her helping me get my luggage, which she's okay with.
> If I had known how hard that pickup was going to be and could have advised her before she accepted, I wouldn't feel half as bad about it.


You realize off app means no insurance? Unless she's Black or SUV?



Uber's Guber said:


> Your mom called.....
> She wants me to help move you & your stuff out of her basement.


We don't do that. Tell her to get a Uhaul.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You realize off app means no insurance? Unless she's Black or SUV?


Yep. But when I fly in the other direction, having my grandmother pick me up at the airport is no insurance either.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Yep. But when I fly in the other direction, having my grandmother pick me up at the airport is no insurance either.


No, that's insured


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> No, that's insured


Not if Grams chooses to drive without insurance


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Not if Grams chooses to drive without insurance


True


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> No, that's insured


As would be a friend picking up a friend from the airport, no?
If an incident did occur, neither of us would have had to disclose that a gentleman's agreement existed wherein I would provide financial compensation?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Caturria said:


> As would be a friend picking up a friend from the airport, no?
> If an incident did occur, neither of us would have had to disclose that a gentleman's agreement existed wherein I would provide financial compensation?


I think the deciding factor would be prior relationship


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I think the deciding factor would be prior relationship


Either way I wouldn't be concerned. Let's just say I was in a serious car crash which resulted in an injury worth suing over. Now I'm down three sensory receptors, plus a new permanent injury? As long as I can still use my hands I can inflict myself with complete and permanent existence failure, which would be an easy choice to make at that point.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Either way I wouldn't be concerned. Let's just say I was in a serious car crash which resulted in an injury worth suing over. Now I'm down three sensory receptors, plus a new permanent injury? As long as I can still use my hands I can inflict myself with complete and permanent existence failure, which would be an easy choice to make at that point.


Nah drink water and drive on
...hooah


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> OP, Me thinks you foul a field on what a 'paxhole' is.
> 
> A paxhole is that passenger that has zero clue they are being a jerk, and/or know and take pleasure in such.
> 
> ...


Hey.
Thanks for chiming in. I was interested in what your response might be, since I remember in my original thread that you said you might not accept a request for a door to door ride.
I hope you enjoy Boy Erased and look forward to hearing from you afterwards. Interestingly, I travelled so far to view it in theatres because I was erroneously advised, by a cineplex call centre representative, that the movie would likely not expand to additional cities. It ended up doing so only two weeks later, and had I known that, the hole thing wouldn't have happened.
Boy Erased is mostly dialogue from my perspective, so there is not a hole lot of shall we say ear candy for the fancy theatre surround system to make special. When Titanic returned to theatres in 3D for the hundredth anniversary of the sinking, now that was an impressive experience from movie theatre speakers. Especially key moments like "I'm flying", the collision, and some of the later sequences involving the ship breaking up and sinking. The sound generated from those is enough to send vibrations right through your body, something that home speakers or headphones can't come close too. I couldn't wait for Boy Erased though, because the subject matter is extremely relatable to me. I very much enjoyed it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Caturria said:


> Hey.
> Thanks for chiming in. I was interested in what your response might be, since I remember in my original thread that you said you might not accept a request for a door to door ride.
> I hope you enjoy Boy Erased and look forward to hearing from you afterwards. Interestingly, I travelled so far to view it in theatres because I was erroneously advised, by a cineplex call centre representative, that the movie would likely not expand to additional cities. It ended up doing so only two weeks later, and had I known that, the hole thing wouldn't have happened.
> Boy Erased is mostly dialogue from my perspective, so there is not a hole lot of shall we say ear candy for the fancy theatre surround system to make special. When Titanic returned to theatres in 3D for the hundredth anniversary of the sinking, now that was an impressive experience from movie theatre speakers. Especially key moments like "I'm flying", the collision, and some of the later sequences involving the ship breaking up and sinking. The sound generated from those is enough to send vibrations right through your body, something that home speakers or headphones can't come close too. I couldn't wait for Boy Erased though, because the subject matter is extremely relatable to me. I very much enjoyed it.


I drive Uber BlackSUV, accept door to door service all the time...you sure that was me?

And, what a paxhole that call center rep was!


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> I drive Uber BlackSUV, accept door to door service all the time...you sure that was me?
> 
> And, what a paxhole that call center rep was!


Sorry. I went back to check your post and it was not the one I was thinking of:


UberLaLa said:


> OP,
> 
> Firstly, know that there are many many trolls that come on UP and play out all sorts of games with Users here. So, some of the early responses you received would probably be due to a couple members assuming such. I've read entire thread and viewed your **True Blind* Let's Play [Zelda OoT 01/46] Listening in 3D inside the Deku Tree* video - Amazing you are!
> 
> ...



Way back then I meant to PM you about that post, but it slipped my mind. The video you posted was not my video. Rather this one is:




You're right though, that wasn't the post I was thinking of when I wrote that last reply.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I had cancer, that doesn't mean I feel sorry for others with


Maybe not.

But it should.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> 25% tip on a $90 fare?... I would give you 5 stars!


I know what you would do for a 50 buck tip ... cochino


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe not.
> 
> But it should.


Yes. Except in the case of a sociopath, that is in itself a disability.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

You have an option for Uber assist? I have escorted people before, I don't mind because that is who I am. Who gives out their contact information? I have never given mine out.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> You have an option for Uber assist? I have escorted people before, I don't mind because that is who I am. Who gives out their contact information? I have never given mine out.


I've had drivers give me their information pretty consistently. I don't ask, they just offer.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll be honest. If its a pax that I get at least once a week, and I enjoy them, I'll give them my info and make them a private client. It helps me separate myself that much more from the app, and my square reader likes the work.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> I'll be honest. If its a pax that I get at least once a week, and I enjoy them, I'll give them my info and make them a private client. It helps me separate myself that much more from the app, and my square reader likes the work.


Square reader?
Myself I've never gotten the same driver twice through the app.
At least three drivers out of ten or so have given me their details after a single encounter.
Local paratransit drivers, on the other hand? I usually can't even get a response to 'How are you?' out of them. They act salty anytime they fail to leave empty.
Have you ever gone so far as to actually sit down and break bred with one of those pax?
I've had that experience myself.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Square reader?
> Myself I've never gotten the same driver twice through the app.
> At least three drivers out of ten or so have given me their details after a single encounter.
> Local paratransit drivers, on the other hand? I usually can't even get a response to 'How are you?' out of them. They act salty anytime they fail to leave empty.


Square reader= a portable credit card reader.
The overall theory of RS driving was to provide a more close connection between driver and passenger. So, if a driver likes you and shares contact info with you, it means that you've both done the ride correctly, and formed the bond that was ultimately supposed to be created between driver and pax. I'd take it as a compliment. As for paratransit drivers, I have no excuse for them. They knew what their job was when they signed up, and it sounds like the entity as whole need to do a driver cull.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Sharing contact information for what purpose? To come over for dinner, hang out and have a beer?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Sharing contact information for what purpose? To come over for dinner, hang out and have a beer?


I personally share contact info because I legally operate under an entity that is not Uber (my own licencing and insurance), and I enjoy taking customers from the RS platform and making them my own. And they get to ride in not my PF, but my pretty black SUV with all the bells and whistles, for double the price (and legally). lmao


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Square reader= a portable credit card reader.
> The overall theory of RS driving was to provide a more close connection between driver and passenger. So, if a driver likes you and shares contact info with you, it means that you've both done the ride correctly, and formed the bond that was ultimately supposed to be created between driver and pax. I'd take it as a compliment. As for paratransit drivers, I have no excuse for them. They knew what their job was when they signed up, and it sounds like the entity as whole need to do a driver cull.


Would you ever go so far as to sit down to a meal with your pax?
I've gotten drivers who I've taken out for lunch, those who have taken me back to their home to play video games, and one who spent the day with me at the county fare.
As for our Paratransit, nothing will change unless the board of directors come up with the collective balls to issue a no confidence vote against the executive director.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Would you ever go so far as to sit down to a meal with your pax?
> I've gotten drivers who I've taken out for lunch, those who have taken me back to their home to play video games, and one who spent the day with me at the county fare.
> As for our Paratransit, nothing will change unless the board of directors come up with the collective balls to issue a no confidence vote against the executive director.


No lie. I've met pax from my neighborhood (Pennsport, South Philly), who were new to the area and invited them out for drinks at the local watering hole. We're a pretty tight community here, where its more like a town inside a city, and we meet up randomly in the dives for no reason anyway. So I helped them make some new friends since most people know who I am. lmao


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> No lie. I've met pax from my neighborhood (Pennsport, South Philly), who were new to the area and invited them out for drinks at the local watering hole. We're a pretty tight community here, where its more like a town inside a city, and we meet up randomly in the dives for no reason anyway. So I helped them make some new friends since most people know who I am. lmao


Nice.


----------

